# MP soap



## sarahjane (Sep 17, 2007)

I have yet ANOTHER question!  Sorry everyone!  I have heard to different stories about wether or not you can use goats milk MP right away.  One web site states to let it cure for a couple of weeks and another sais I can use it immediately!  Who do I believe??  I really need to pick up a book!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 17, 2007)

Is it CP, HP or M&P?


----------



## Lucy (Sep 17, 2007)

All MP soap you can use immediatly


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 17, 2007)

Oooops, you did say M&P in the title.  

Lucy is right, al M&P soap is ready to be used right away. There is no reason to cure M&P soap. It does not change it in any way.


----------



## sarahjane (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you very much!  I have been doing most of my research on the net, probably not a good idea.  So I am going to the book store this weekend to find myself a good book on soap making!  Any suggestions?


----------



## Bret (Sep 18, 2007)

Yep, I used my GM that night


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 18, 2007)

Soapmakers Companion!    Pick me up a copy too k??


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 18, 2007)

The soap makers companion doesn't cover M&P.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 18, 2007)

There aren't really any books that do.  I think she does CP soap too tho


----------



## sarahjane (Sep 18, 2007)

You guys are so funny!  I actually just started to dabble in soap making and haven't attempted to make CP yet!  I kind of wanted to get familiar with all the rules before I mess with lye.  I am VERY scared of lye.  Maybe it's that scene in Fight CLub that did it, who knows!  So there are no good books for MP?  I guess that means I am going to be bugging you guys for a while!!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Sep 18, 2007)

hahahahaha Fight club!!!!  the hubby keeps referring to that movie when I make soap.  He asks if I had to break into a clinic to get my base.  EW EW EW


----------



## sarahjane (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah, pretty gross!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 18, 2007)

Marie Browning is pretty much the guru of M&P soap making. She has written several books you can purchase from Amazon, Ebay or some of the soap/candle online suppliers. Melt & Pour is one, 300 Handcrafted is another. I think she has a couple more  ut I could be wrong.

I would suggest going to your local craft store Michael/Hobby Lobby/MJDesigns, etc and getting one of the magazine type books you find on the candle & soap isle. Most of them are put out by the manufaturer of which ever brand of hobby soap & mold supplier that chain carries. Life of the party is probbaly the most common. The magazines contain maybe a dozen pages and will tell you *most* of what you need to know & have a couple dozen recipes.


----------



## Becky (Sep 19, 2007)

SarahJane, I felt much the same way about lye - the more I read, the more warnings & dire messages about the dangers I saw, the more I started to think that I couldn't make CP, coz lye was much too dangerous & scary.

One day, I decided that I was going to try, just once, and see if I could do it. I Loved It. 

The thing to remember with lye is not to be scared but to BE CAREFUL. If you are careful, there is nothing to be scared of. Take note of the safety precautions recommended & use them.

If you let yourself stay nervous of it, you might miss out on something that you find as richly rewarding as I do, and that would be a real shame.

Becky.


----------



## sarahjane (Sep 19, 2007)

Thank you for the recommendations Tabitha!  And I promise you Becky I will try CP someday!  You are right, it would be a shame because I have always wanted to make my very own soap!  When I do I will post pictures...unless I blow myself up!


----------

